# Need help identifying Bow



## edge0302 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just picked up a new-to-me bow yesterday. Can't for the life of me find any information on it, I tried Googling the brand name, model number, and even trying to find images of similar looking bows. I am assuming its rather old judging by the pastel color on the limbs and genuine leather (not the fake plastic crap you see nowadays) for the grip, and the poor state of repair the string came in. I will post pictures soon, but for the moment all I can give you is that it has "Wildcat" stamped on the back side of the upper limb without any picture or anything associated with it, just the word circled. Also beneath the grip on the left sideis the model number, size, and draw weight: W584; 60"; and 47# respectively. If anyone can offer me any more information on it I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## edge0302 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

